# litchfield map switching guide v4



## jamesfunge (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have got my GTR at last  Really keen to find the instructions on how to switch maps and boost etc.

Have tried to search the forum but i just get a load of non related posts.

Could someone point me in the right direction?

Many thanks


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/334890-i...ps.html#/forumsite/21025/topics/334890?page=1

Not v4 but should work


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

For the maps: 
select a screen where you can see coolant temp on the MFD, hold down cancel on the wheel, the current map will be displayed on the coolant i.e. 95,97,99,100. Change the map with the cruise toggle. 100 map is same as 99 but Litchfield traction is deactivated. 95 map is the pops/bangs flames map but unless you have front cats removed (down pipes) it won't really work (bangs may not be installed on lower spec cars??) Unless filling with 97 most leave it in the 99 map. To leave map adjustment either press cancel again or just wait a few seconds and it will clear.
Normally 95 and 97 map run less boost. 

Boost:
Ensure you can see a boost gauge on MFD, toggling the cruise will adjust boost, If you press either direction current boost level will be displayed and then toggle to adjust. just watch the boost gauge and see, If hold up for more than a second or so it will give min boost and vice versa if you hold down. Once boost is set just leave it and it will exit back to normal display.

launch control adjustment:
Most say the best mode is R-C-R, foot on the break and max accelerator pedal, if you toggle the cruise button you can adjust the launch revs (while in launch mode). The last setting will be remembered for subsequent launches.

Rolling launch:
This may or may not be installed, Usually activated by putting suspension in R mode, gears should be in manual, activate cruise control, if you try to accelerate the car will not gain speed but build boost, drop it a few gears, put pedal to floor and when boost is fully reached hit cancel on the steering wheel and you will do a rolling launch.

The above is only a guide as certain features may be changed at owners request by the tuner so you may have to experiment a little.


----------



## jamesfunge (Nov 9, 2015)

Clogger said:


> For the maps:
> select a screen where you can see coolant temp on the MFD, hold down cancel on the wheel, the current map will be displayed on the coolant i.e. 95,97,99,100. Change the map with the cruise toggle. 100 map is same as 99 but Litchfield traction is deactivated. 95 map is the pops/bangs flames map but as unless you have front cats removed (down pipes) it won't really work (may not be installed on lower spec cars??) Unless filling with 97 most leave it in the 99 map. To leave map adjustment either press cancel again or just wait a few seconds and it will clear.
> Normally 95 and 97 map run less boost.
> 
> ...


Nothing else to say but thank you. Perfect and just what I was looking for.

thanks again, will have fun with this


----------



## jamesfunge (Nov 9, 2015)

jrattan said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/334890-i...ps.html#/forumsite/21025/topics/334890?page=1
> 
> Not v4 but should work


Thanks also mate, much appreciated


----------



## jamesfunge (Nov 9, 2015)

one last thing, what does it mean when the rev counter goes from 1k, 2k, 3k and 4k after holding cancel?

thanks


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

jamesfunge said:


> one last thing, what does it mean when the rev counter goes from 1k, 2k, 3k and 4k after holding cancel?
> 
> thanks


Its in relation to the map I assume. I always use the coolant gauge.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Clogger said:


> Its in relation to the map.


I have 95, 97, 99 and 100 maps.

1k = 95
2k = 97
3k = 99
4k = 100

Guess its there so you can toggle maps without needing to look at the coolant temp. Looks groovy too. 

I really like cars where you get a little 'start up sequence' on the gauges. Be nice if you could add this on ECUTEK, you know, when all the gauges light up, perform a full sweep forward and back and then return to their normal positions.



like...


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

jamesfunge said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my GTR at last  Really keen to find the instructions on how to switch maps and boost etc.
> 
> ...



Amazing this should come up. I've been on the phone to Litchfield today to ask exactly the same question (got mine last Friday) and didn't have any documentation on the map switching. Spoke to Neil who was very helpful. Told me to go and sit in the car with my mobile and start the engine and he talked me through how to do it. Thanks Neil.

Ade.


----------

